# Do you read any non-fiction?



## Violanthe

So often on book boards, people talk about the novels, short stories and other types of fiction that they read. But do you read any type of non-fiction? What kinds? Biography? History? How To? Cultural? Academic? When you read non-fiction do you do it for business (i.e. assignments or research for work or school) or for pleasure?


----------



## YayGollum

Of course I read non-fiction, but I very rarely go out looking for it or actually buy it. Mostly a bunch of books on mythologies and ancient cultures, philosophy, maybe a science book, if I'm looking to make sure that something I've written is possible. Books on learning Latin. Cookbooks. Textbooks of pretty much any kind, since I love the organization.


----------



## Rhiannon

I read a lot more fiction than non-fiction (unless all of the articles I skim for English papers count), but when I do read non-fiction I love a good travel or family memoir, or books on random things--I just finished _Men of Tomorrow: Geeks, Gangsters, and the Birth of the Comic Book_, which is really good, especially if you've read _The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier & Clay_, because so many of the things in the novel are based on real history. I also love reference books--there are a few writing books that I refer to periodically, I have a whole collection of different English textbooks that I've saved or picked up at library book sales, books on mythology, folklore, etymology--my favorites are _Brewer's Dictionary of Phrase and Fable_ and my four or five different reference books on King Arthur  

I wish I read more biographies--there are recent biographies of Edna St. Vincent Millay and Dorothy Parker that I want to read but haven't gotten to, and I still haven't read the second volume of _The Last Lion_, Manchester's enormous biography of Churchill, even though I loved the first volume.


----------



## Varokhâr

I usually read non-fiction; I need to be in a seriously relaxed state of mind to enjoy reading fiction anymore. Otherwise, it's books about Heathen religions (especially Odinism), cultural books, philosophy - that sort of thing. Even if I am not at all "relaxed" I find I can still enjoy reading such things


----------



## Persephone

My current read is the book about the history of Freemasonry called The Temple and the Lodge.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Violanthe said:


> ...do you read any type of non-fiction? What kinds? Biography? History? How To? Cultural? Academic? When you read non-fiction do you do it for business (i.e. assignments or research for work or school) or for pleasure?



Generally I read non-fiction (and often) for the pleasure of learning more about something I'm already interested in, or the pleasure of learning about something of which I know nothing.

I mentioned in another thread that I just finished a very deep and detailed biography of Abba, which, in order to give the group full justice, the author ended up giving a fascinating account of the entire Swedish/European pop music business of the 70s, and how it connected to the international pop music scene of the period.

I'm also a great fan of Michael Shermer, who writes books about the whole faith/fraud area, as well as science/flimflam. He's also one of the monthly columnists for _Scientific American._ 

Bill Moyer's essays are favorites as well as Molly Ivins' columns.

I also read a great deal of progressive/liberal webmail that keeps me abreast of the political scene in America.

I also like to read magazines about digital photography and the latest equipment, and I stay up on all the latest developments coming from Apple Computer.

And I generally go online once a day (usually in the morning) to do a quick scan of the L.A. Times, the New York Times and the Washington Post, although their quality has gone way down in the last five years. And I read the BBC website. We also subscribe to Time magazine and MacWorld. I also get quarterly publications from UCLA.

Barley


----------



## Talierin

I read lots of random stuff (hazards of working in a library) - at the moment I have Chip Kidd's autobiography/brag book which is amazing, this giant history of the 20th century from a christian viewpoint, some random graphic design books that looked interesting, a book on being an artist and a christian, a book on a submarine that sank and how the men were rescued, a book on place names throughout the world, a book on "experimental travel" that I mostly got cause I liked the cover (that happens a lot), and best of all, this insane book on other countries written for children by this insane old victorian lady way back when, who pretty much hates on every other country but england. She apparently never even left England but twice, and that was once to Scotland and once to Wales, the old bat. Anyways it's hilarious. Oh and it's called "The Clumsiest People In the World"

I think that's it...... heheheh


----------



## Violanthe

I read non-fiction mostly for school and fiction mostly for fun.


----------



## HLGStrider

Being out of school currently, I generally read fiction because I enjoy it more and plan to write it. Occasionally I'll read a biography. On breaks at work I'll scan certain sites for movie reviews, theological stuff, and news stories (esp. involving Iraq right now or the Marines). 

Generally though it is fiction. I find the ideas presented in story format more compelling than those presented as "facts."


----------



## Mike

I read tonnes of non-fiction (not just tons, TONNES!) along with fiction. Usualy books that involve history are my foray, though I do read the occasional biography (just as long as it's not an over-wrought autobiography).

Right now I'm reading "future shock", a book my teacher lent me "to return when I see fit" (he wrote his adress on the inner cover. I'm to mail it back to him eventually). It's a book about socialogical changes in the modern era. Quite good actually, though a bit overwritten. It's amazing what this guy predicted back in 1970 about how society would mutate with a rapid advance in the rate of change. But don't let me tell you. Read the book.


----------



## Lindir

I read non-fiction occationally. Mostly books on archaeology (work related), some biographies, a bit of history (usually Irish history), some political books and some travel books (such as Bill Bryson and Tim Bradford). But mostly I tend to read fiction and quite often books I have already read (out of sheer laziness, I'm sure).


----------



## e.Blackstar

Right now I'm working my way through Evil in Modern Thought: An Alternative History of Philosophy by Susan Naiman.


----------



## Erurainon

Sure. Most of the time I'm reading.


----------



## Confusticated

Yeah I read a lot of non-fiction always have read more than I do of fiction. I'll go on wikipedia for hours just reading articles..and linking from one to another. About weather, clouds, animals, blade smithing... water sanitation in disaster scenarios using different methods - my favorite being the plastic bottle in the sun - and about the different things that can make water toxic...chemicals, bacteria, and parasites, just the most random things. I like to learn a slight bit about most anything or everything, but rarely get too deep into a subject any more, though in my 20s I went on a kick of reading about biotechnology...most of which I have since forgotten.:*confused:


----------



## Maiden_of Harad

Lately, I've been reading mostly non fiction,though I gravitate towards fiction. History, economics, politics, different cultures, Misinfopedia, Catholicism (Yes, I'm one )-in short, I read a wide variety; for pleasure, for information, and for the improvement of my mind.
Always did like non fiction, though.


----------



## Eledhwen

I read lots of GCSE school science text books, if that counts! I've read biographies of people I find interesting and the occasional book pressed into my hands by people who think I'll benefit from them. I read a lot for information as I'm insatiably curious; but I think I prefer mythologies, both ancient and recent when reading for pleasure.


----------



## HLGStrider

My mom keeps sending me mom encouragement books. I don't know why she thinks I'm so discouraged.


----------



## Eledhwen

HLGStrider said:


> My mom keeps sending me mom encouragement books. I don't know why she thinks I'm so discouraged.


LOL! Preventative measure, I'm sure. I'm always mildly surprised when my grown-up kids act grown-up, and not like the children they were not so very long ago. My nerdiest daughter often has knowledge that exceeds mine; she's the one I buy non-fiction for (eg: The Domesday Book with translation, and The Times Atlas; because it's nice to own). She supplies me with good fiction (Graceling & sequels was a recent success).


----------



## Halasían

I've read a few non fiction book, most dealing with World War 2.
- Flying Fortress by Ed Jablonski
- GI War by Ralph G Marti
- Kokoda by Peter Fitzsimmons
- Iron Coffins by Herbert Werner

I have to wonder what has become of Lady Violante too. Went to ARWZ and it was a morgue since 2011. Life happened I suppose.


----------



## Eledhwen

*Tolkien and the Great War - The Threshold of Middle-earth*

I am halfway through "Tolkien and the Great War - The Threshold of Middle-earth" by John Garth. It is an excellent read.
I bought it because my own grandfather was in the Lancashire Fusiliers and fought in The Somme; but that's all I know. This book reveals how truly harrowing that war was, and how it was the crucible in which Tolkien's legendarium was refined.

UK Amazon link


----------



## Persephone

I've written many self-help books available on Amazon (I was a ghost writer). Mostly about living in RVs, aroma therapy... etc.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

I'm trying to read a book about Joan of Arc, but t's remarkably dull. Going to try and power through it though.


----------



## Starbrow

Sometimes I read biographies. Most of the nonfiction I read are articles related to work.


----------



## Halasían

...just a sidenote.... I wonder what became of *Violanthe*? She was quite an articulate person and I used to read the reviews and such she had on her webzine site 'Alternate Reality Writer's Zone. That site still comes up, but it looks like it's bene dormant for many years.


----------



## Blueduindain

Yes, i read non fiction a lot. Mostly history,psychology, and biology; though i have branched out to reading about other countries, and quantum physics.


----------



## Olorgando

I read far more non-fiction than fiction: sciences, social sciences, history, (auto-) biography, analysis of current events (more in-depth than day-to-day media can get).
Once I "discover" an author, it can happen that I check the lists of "also by …" in the books to "hunt down" more books by this author.


----------



## Sir Eowyn

Usually books on medieval or ancient history, rock stars' biographies, or literary criticism. Old Hollywood biographies too, about Humphrey Bogart and people like that.


----------



## TrackerOrc

Like a lot of people on here, I read a lot more non-fiction than fiction. Ancient Greek History, Thirty Years War, anything by A.J.P. Taylor, so it's mostly history for me.

I think that I do this a lot, but does anyone finish a period of non-fiction reading then go to your favourite fiction authors (sometimes even books that I've read and re-read to the death) more or less to 'wind down' a bit?


----------



## Sir Eowyn

TrackerOrc said:


> Like a lot of people on here, I read a lot more non-fiction than fiction. Ancient Greek History, Thirty Years War, anything by A.J.P. Taylor, so it's mostly history for me.
> 
> I think that I do this a lot, but does anyone finish a period of non-fiction reading then go to your favourite fiction authors (sometimes even books that I've read and re-read to the death) more or less to 'wind down' a bit?



Yeah, the thing about non-fiction is a lot of it has a kind of "academic" style---it's lucid, engaging, informative, but it all blends together. The author's voice isn't out there in the forefront. After non-fiction I do feel the need, most often, to read my way through some poetry or a novel, something like that.


----------



## Barliman

Yes, a lot. Lately mostly military history, primarily WWII, but last year read Thirty Years from Home, or a Voice from the Main Deck published in 1843
But also other random things like a book about the Triangle Factory fire, The Hundred Days of Darien, First Overland, Barbara Toy books.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Not as much. The last one I read was a true crime book about a bunch of serial killers in Nashville, TN.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

I find that I can have more than one non fiction book on the go, but not fiction where one is enough.
I'm trying to work through my history books in chronological order and so far have covered the Persians, Greeks and Roman Empire up to Constantine. Right now I'm reading books on the early church (again up to Constantine) and am reading part 1 of the Cambridge History of Christianity - not heavy but certainly thorough.
For lighter reading I'm reading The Bird in Art - a coffee table book with very good quality plates.


----------



## Ealdwyn

I mostly read non-fiction. I love historical biographies of ordinary people who lived extraordinary lives. 
I recently finished The English Dane. An amazing story.


----------

